# HAUNTED RADIO SHOW: news on TONS of haunts, hauntcon, halloween '12, dvds, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO SHOW: news on TONS of haunts, hauntcon, halloween '12, dvds, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Hauntcon, the Ghoultide Gathering, Wolfman Mac, Los Angeles Haunted Hayride, Howl-O-Scream, Ghost Ship, Headless Horseman, Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, Knott's Scary Farm, Bates Motel and Haunted Hayride, Chelsea Fairgrounds, Fear Fair, The Industrial Slaughterhouse, Twisted Woods, Doorway To Doom, Hallowe'en In Greenfield Village, Spirit Halloween, Party City, Toys R Us, Stephen King, Motor City Haunt Club, Image Entertainment, Hellraiser, Creepshow 2, Children of the Corn, Elvira, World War Z, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd releases, and we also review the 1988 film, "Killer Klowns From Outer Space!" All of this and so much more on the August 24 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-082411.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

